# Squeaky Equipment?



## Your Realatives (Mar 19, 2009)

Hey guys I just got all of my gear for this season. Well when I got home I put on my boots and strapped into my board. I was pressing around and I noticed that something (board, bindings, or boots) were squeaking REALLY LOUD. I don't know what to do about it? Is it just the new gear or is it something else?
Any help?


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

probably the faux leather in your boots squeaking against your bindings. it's nothing and you won't even notice it when you are riding.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

As your equipment gets broken into it's normal wear patterns, that squeakiness should go away.


----------



## Your Realatives (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks Guys!

I am soo stoked for this season. Skate Banana, Union Forces, ThirtyTwo Lashed. 

**I got nervous about the noise, I thought that my boots and bindings weren't right or something**


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Your Realatives said:


> Thanks Guys!
> 
> I am soo stoked for this season. Skate Banana, Union Forces, ThirtyTwo Lashed.
> 
> **I got nervous about the noise, I thought that my boots and bindings weren't right or something**


I'm personally not a fan of the 32 Lashed, but for a beginner to intermediate rider your setup sounds fine.


----------



## BoardTheSnow73 (Apr 25, 2009)

bakesale said:


> probably the faux leather in your boots squeaking against your bindings. it's nothing and you won't even notice it when you are riding.


+1. My boots are horribly squeaky but I've never even thought of it while riding. 
Think of it as a built in safety feature. People will always hear you coming:thumbsup:


----------



## Your Realatives (Mar 19, 2009)

Hey will this squeaking go away or is it gunna be like this forever?:dunno:


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2009)

depends what the wear does to your gear. could make the connections looser for less squeak or add rust to screws for more squeak. either way, there's always gonna be a squeak sound to gear. it's normal. barely noticeable.


----------



## ColinHoernig (Aug 26, 2009)

Have you ridden on the "squeaky" gear yet? I can tell you that if you're concentrated on your riding, you won't even notice it..


----------



## Your Realatives (Mar 19, 2009)

No I haven't ridden on this gear yet. I just tried the stuff on at my house. I'm not worried about it I just don't want to be squeaking everywhere:dunno:


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

That's normal. No worries, you won't notice it on the hill.


----------



## username (Dec 25, 2017)

*Silicon oil or baby powder for shoes*

A trick used to make squeaking shoes soundless:

Where plastic on plastic is rubbing: Silicon oil. (needs some time. After a day the sound will be gone)
Like the articulating cuff in snowboard boots or Dr. Martens where the heel meets the sole. Or the back of motor shoes.

Or in normal shoes where the insole is making the noise by rubbing against the side:
Take the sole out and put a bit baby powder in.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

What will the ladies think?

I don't notice my squeaky gear till I watch GoPro footy of me and all I hear is my bindings squeaking. 

It might stay forever, might not. You won't notice or care the moment you start sliding down a hill with it.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

So happy this thread has been necro’d. The best Xmas gift this morning!


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

It the voices in your head.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I like to cosplay a furry, put a mouse in my pocket, get my squeaky snowsliding acoutrements and get weird.


----------

